# How to made platform bed ?



## jonymahnty (Dec 14, 2009)

How to made platform bed in short budget ?


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

jonymahnty said:


> How to made platform bed in short budget ?


Make you 4 cdx plywood boxes wrap with your choice of stain grade plywood. Stain or paint before assembly. Thats about as simple and cheapest


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that the bed I made would qualify as a platform bed. It's basically four boards, four posts and some plywood. I screwed 2x2" pine to the inside of the head and footboards, as well as the sideboards to hold up the 3/4" plywood platform. This is a king size bed, so I also ran a 2x4 down the center with a leg to help support some of the weight.

I used oak from Lowe's, and this bed cost me less than $250. I could've made it for less money by using cheaper materials. Of course, a smaller bed would be less money, too! 

I used these brackets to attach the sideboards so I could take it apart and move it in the future.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> I think that the bed I made would qualify as a platform bed. It's basically four boards, four posts and some plywood. I screwed 2x2" pine to the inside of the head and footboards, as well as the sideboards to hold up the 3/4" plywood platform. This is a king size bed, so I also ran a 2x4 down the center with a leg to help support some of the weight.
> 
> I used oak from Lowe's, and this bed cost me less than $250. I could've made it for less money by using cheaper materials. Of course, a smaller bed would be less money, too!
> 
> I used these brackets to attach the sideboards so I could take it apart and move it in the future.


Good Looking Bed


----------



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> Good Looking Bed


Concur....very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might find some helpful info in this thread.


----------



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


cabinetman said:


> You might find some helpful info in this thread.


 thank you sir..that is a great read:thumbsup:


----------

